# ==airtel Gprs Querries===



## panacea_amc (Jul 10, 2006)

welll, its a long time since i posted this thread.....my basic querry was that "DOES AIRTEL CHARGE ANYTHING FOR PER KILOBYTE DOWNLOADS".......
well......its been 1 month ever since i posted this thread....and now my bill has arrived....i checked it 2day at the airtel.in...that showed me great relieved.....i was only charged for the rental( Rs 249 per month) and no other charges for downloads.....i earlier used 2 have BSNL dial up...it charged @Rs29 per HOUR and here in airtel @Rs 8.33 PER DAY......i cant just imagine how the BSNL guys r looting people....
   ANYWAYS THANX 2 AIRTEL AND THINKDIGIT FORUM AND PEOPLE HERE AT THIS FORUM!!!!!


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Jul 10, 2006)

U've already started another thread on the same topic.

Post reported.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 11, 2006)

to connect to a pc go 4 MOBILE OFFICE


----------



## panacea_amc (Jul 11, 2006)

anarchist, as far as i know, in my region airtel gives 3 options:
1. airtel live
2. Airtel wap = for only browsing purposes.
3. Airtel mobile office = meant for complete internet use.
    THESE ARE WHAT THE CUSTOMER CARE care people say to me. 

now nobody has answered to my querry, does airtel charge for any per kilobyte download?
anarchist, does downloading contents over WAP and MOBILE OFFICE differ? i mean r the download charges differnent. i get a feeling that WAP may charge for per kilobyte downloads but MOBILE OFFICE does NOT.
ANY HELP WILL BE APPRECIATED.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 11, 2006)

@ panacea r u talking abt airtel NOP (only 4 fone use)..
and airtel has no charge per kb plan....


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 11, 2006)

Mobile Office all the way ... its pretty darn good ....


----------



## panacea_amc (Jul 11, 2006)

pathiks can u explain me about the NOP plan u mentioned to be used only for fones???

anarchists, there is another access point = airtelwap.com( for airtel WAP)

i m hell confused!!!


----------



## Pathik (Jul 11, 2006)

the NOP plan is available only in some areas in india...
rs99/month... unlimited downloads but only on cell....
u cant use it on PC..
i dont know how they restrict PC use


----------



## panacea_amc (Jul 12, 2006)

pathinks can u explain me more in details about the NOP plan u mentioned..have u ever tried to use this in a pc?
from which state u belong, pathiks? i belon from assam and here they gIve u WAP for 99 per month, only for FONE use, and only for browsing..
Does ur state have this plan? 
also, how is the rental of MO in ur state and limitations???


----------



## me_chirag (Jul 12, 2006)

I read out somewhere tht u can access free grps (most of the sites) on phone and it works. if u have activated Airtel Live on ur phone...... and tht too without paying anything extra. Its illegal or u can say cheating to airtel...... but its digital world. so anything can happen.......


----------



## panacea_amc (Jul 12, 2006)

i dont think AIRTEL LIVE gives u such liberty like acessing sites without any rental, at least not in my region.. anyway thanx

i still waiting for ur answer pathiks..

ANARCHIST, can u tell me how u use internet thru airtel, which plan, how much for the charges, ur monthly bill, HOW ABOUT THE RENTAL???

THANX U ALL!!!


----------



## Pathik (Jul 12, 2006)

@panacea i m 4m mumbai...the NOP plan is not available to us but in some northern states.... and in MO we have unlimited data transfer.... i m usin MO on my pc... rs7/day... b4 i was using A LIVE on pc but that trick has stopped....


----------



## sidewinder (Jul 14, 2006)

anarchist said:
			
		

> check at www.airtel.in
> airtel have no plan of per KB basis. and how will they know whether you are using net through pc or mobile? Airtel has only 2 access points.
> 1. airtelfun.com - for airtel live
> 2. airtelgprs.com - for mobile office.


there is another access point dude..that is
airtelmms.com only for sendinf mms es


----------



## panacea_amc (Jul 14, 2006)

wow!!! airtel seems to create an endless amoutn of access points
anyways thx u all 4 ur replies!!!


----------



## TejasR (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## kaustav_geek (Jul 15, 2006)

I use the airtel postpaid 299 plan. On paying 99 extra on my rental, I get unlimited access to internet throuhout the month. No download charges, no browsing charges. In pre-paid i guess, there are download restrictions in mobile office.

PS: anyone can tell me the bandwidth you all get through airtel on your pc. TELL ME IN kBps.


----------



## expertno.1 (Jul 16, 2006)

i get 6 KB/s through my class 10 gprs mobile using internet download manager and a tweaking software known as tweakmaster .


Thanks
Regards...
Expertno.1


----------



## Pathik (Jul 16, 2006)

i get 4kbps on my class 6 NGAGE QD.... that too thru BT....
u must be conn thru CABLE na


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jul 17, 2006)

@anarchist.......

You have class 10 GPRS and Class 10 EDGE, but still you get only 5Kbps!!!!!   It must be minimum more than 10Kbps.... IS airtel signal is not good at your surfing place?


----------



## panacea_amc (Jul 17, 2006)

4 KBPS it will b higher if ur fone has EDGE


----------



## panacea_amc (Jul 17, 2006)

a few days ago, i posted this thread. i seem to have come up with a few conclusions:
1. mobile office = Rs 249 per month (diff in diff areas): uses HTTP n not WAP: unlimited access, downloads, can be used in both pc n fones.
2. WAP = Rs 99 p.m.: uses WAP  n not HTTP: charges for downloads per kilobyte as net is accessed thru WAP n not HTTP (pesonal experience), i know airtel.in has not mentioned abt per KB downloads, maybe these r hidden costs: can be used only in fones.
3. aitrel live = no rent : paid downloads, paid surfing.

PLEASE NOTE THESE R DATAS I VE GATHERED AFTER EXTENSIVE SEARCHING, IT MAY BE INCORRECT, SO PLZ DON'T GO BY IT.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 17, 2006)

nope airtel live has paid downloads not paid surfing....
and the WAP u r talking about is NOP


----------



## panacea_amc (Jul 17, 2006)

nop = ??
full form i mean


----------



## Pathik (Jul 17, 2006)

NOP=net on fone...
it has also been introduced in delhi now...
but with data charges in prepaid..


----------



## panacea_amc (Jul 17, 2006)

ooops!!! sorry
an xtreme newbie u know!!


----------



## teknoPhobia (Jul 19, 2006)

well I get between 18-24 and I pay 249 pm


----------



## dhan_shh (Jul 21, 2006)

Airtel GPRS charges and plan outlay vary from region to region.MO is economical in prepaid (Tamilnadu circle),Rs.375 with unlimited browsing and downloads.For postpaid,airtel has Rs.399/pm for 500MB downloads+Rs.5/MB afterwards,Rs.599/pm for 1GB dl+Rs.3/MB afterwards,Rs.799/pm for 1.5GB dl+Rs.3/MB afterthat.
               But,very unfortunate thing is that,'data' is calculated as pulses of 1MB which means if you use 1KB to 999KB,it will be calculated as 1MB.Airtel has a complicated way of billing 'Data usage'.


----------



## Dipen01 (Jul 22, 2006)

Well...so what if i want to use it on PC for surfing and downloading..as well as cell (only messengers).. one of my frend pays 5rs/day... thru Airtel.. now i dunno if its Airtel LIVE..or Airtel Mobile Office..or WAP...


----------



## panacea_amc (Jul 25, 2006)

welll, its a long time since i posted this thread.....my basic querry was that "DOES AIRTEL CHARGE ANYTHING FOR PER KILOBYTE DOWNLOADS".......
well......its been 1 month ever since i posted this thread....and now my bill has arrived....i checked it 2day at the airtel.in...that showed me great relieved.....i was only charged for the rental( Rs 249 per month) and no other charges for downloads.....i earlier used 2 have BSNL dial up...it charged @Rs29 per HOUR and here in airtel @Rs 8.33 PER DAY......i cant just imagine how the BSNL guys r looting people....
   ANYWAYS THANX 2 AIRTEL AND THINKDIGIT FORUM AND PEOPLE HERE AT THIS FORUM!!!!!


----------



## Dipen01 (Jul 25, 2006)

Does the USB 1.0 and USB 2.0 affect ur SPEED...

i mean in my machine..there USB 1.0.... so will it affect if i connected thru USB CAble..


----------



## Pathik (Jul 25, 2006)

yup.... but it wont be much different...


----------



## Dipen01 (Jul 26, 2006)

btw how much does Blue tooth dongle...cost...??....JUST FOR INTERNET...


----------



## sanju (Jul 27, 2006)

I am using mobile office for net browsing 
and airtel charge for it 299pm here in haryana


----------



## Pathik (Jul 27, 2006)

@dipen in mumbai it costs 280/-
@sanju i also use airtel MO for 210/- per month in mumbai


----------



## Dipen01 (Jul 27, 2006)

7rs / day its...cheap.....

this 12rs...is costly...anyways...cant help..


----------



## Pathik (Jul 28, 2006)

@dipen wich area r u in....


----------



## Dipen01 (Jul 28, 2006)

Am in Pune..in Kothrud Area...


----------



## Dipen01 (Jul 30, 2006)

Does anyone offer EDGE other than Airtel...

Hutch/BSNL/Idea ??...


----------



## speedyguy (Jul 31, 2006)

pathiks said:
			
		

> the NOP plan is available only in some areas in india...
> rs99/month... unlimited downloads but only on cell....
> u cant use it on PC..
> i dont know how they restrict PC use



cmon who sez we cant use it in pc...im hv the same plan paying 99/mnth for mo n using it on pc as per norms...just need to hv a gprs/modem handset...but d fact it is its speed sux here....very inconsistant...better at nights though...around 5kbps download....day time is horrible...lets not talk abt that...

guys can u tell me abt those 249/mnth plan...which location n hows d browsing speed whole day without edge..thanx

cheers


----------



## Pathik (Jul 31, 2006)

@speedy i said that i haven used it...jus heard abt it...
its not available in my area...
and i use even airtel live on pc


----------



## Dipen01 (Jul 31, 2006)

@pathik:..and what does that cost to you...(Airtel Live)


----------



## speedyguy (Aug 1, 2006)

i dun think it costs anything coz its not meant for pc use....theres a way out to use it on pc but thats not wat airtel wanted...

and guys new news here: i just recieved a message tonite from airtel saying that i wud be charged at rs. 249/mnth from the 180th day of my activation of mo...now this is really pathetic...they didnt give any explaination for this...whether there will b improvement in service or somthing...coz the quality of downloads it offers here is not worth 249...i cud manage 99/mnth for nite browsing which is just decent

cheers


----------



## Dipen01 (Aug 1, 2006)

So what exactly is the service called...where we use GPRS/EDGE and we use Internet from PC


----------



## Pathik (Aug 1, 2006)

airtel live is free.....
and MO is rs7/day...


----------



## Dipen01 (Aug 2, 2006)

oh correct...so Mobile Office is 12/day here..in PUne...hmm


----------



## Tech.Masti (Aug 2, 2006)

MO is Rs.249/m in kolkata.


----------



## speedyguy (Aug 2, 2006)

hws speed in kolkata dude...@249/mnth

mine is gonna change from 99/mnth to 249/mnth so just wanna know if they wud improve d service or just d price...for now...service is really bad. cant use it for surfing


cheers


----------

